# uber in Mississauga, Canada



## essen

Hello there! Just fresh here, less than 3 minutes ago. Mississauga is just Toronto, so shouldn't be a problem to the question: "where is this place really!"

I'd like to share my experience of driving since last 10 years. 2 years with Uber but a solid 8 years as a taxi driver.


----------



## RasAlGhul

essen said:


> Hello there! Just fresh here, less than 3 minutes ago. Mississauga is just Toronto, so shouldn't be a problem to the question: "where is this place really!"
> 
> I'd like to share my experience of driving since last 10 years. 2 years with Uber but a solid 8 years as a taxi driver.


Share in Toronto


----------



## MUGATS

There likely won't be a Mississauga forum. I suggest just posting on the TO forum. It's one of the busiest on the entire website.


----------



## essen

MUGATS said:


> There likely won't be a Mississauga forum. I suggest just posting on the TO forum. It's one of the busiest on the entire website.


Thanks a lot! Yes, I agree with you but Mississauga, though not so well known to people in the U.S., it certainly is considered to be next most important city besides Toronto. Population in Toronto is 2.5 million while that of Mississauga is 750,000. And it is considered to be an important part of GTA(='Greater Toronto Area).

Thanks again!


----------

